

Processing in RapydScript - ArtyProg
http://salvatore.pythonanywhere.com/RapydP5
If you are used to use Processing in plain Javascript.
You can now use RapydScript, a Python like language.<p>Press &#x27;Sample&#x27; an &#x27;Run
More examples will be added<p>You can learn more on RapydScript here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitbucket.org&#x2F;pyjeon&#x2F;rapydscript
Regards
======
ArtyProg
You can simply click 'Sample' en 'Run' the sample script More examples will be
added

